# New life for DVD-Audio?



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The DVD-Audio format has been moribund for awhile now. As far as I know, no new commercial releases of music in DVD-Audio have come out in years. Only a few current audio disc players handle the format. So now, finally, probably too late to survive, there is software available to burn music in DVD-A to DVD media. It functions about as well as CD burning did circa 1990 ( 'coasters' are once again commonplace), but it is here. I've successfully made two DVD-A discs, along with 4-5 coasters. It's like old times. Your best shot at it is to make an iso file and write the disc from that.

Here's a link to the software maker's site. The free trial version is good for 30 days if used carefully, plenty long enough for testing both it and your endurance. 

http://www.cirlinca.com/index.htm


----------

